# tescos in banbury(11/06/07)



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Ha! I have had the car for a week and already i have been spotted!
i was in tescos in banbury and came back to a card left on my car from the TTOC. I was quite pleased because i had a lupo gti for 3 years and not one person spotted me from clublupo.

so anyway, who did it?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That would probably be me 

You had a Silver coupe? that needs to have it's bonnet washed of tree sap :lol: :lol: :wink: 

I live in Hooky 8)

and if I remember correctly we have a couple of other members that live in or around Banbury 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You can join the club now


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

haha yeah that was my car, i had driven 120 miles from essex and left my car next to some bushes for 4 days while i went to the download festival at donnington in a mates car. when i realised someone from the forum had been near it i thought 'oh no my car is filthy'.
I cleaned it yesterday thank god.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

nutts said:


> You can join the club now


 :roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

TTotal said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > You can join the club now
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

